# 1898 hat



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice job and nice hat


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice work. I love this pattern too and have made quite a few.
It is actually a charity pattern from The Seaman's Church Institute. I believe it was first published in 1910.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the design for cold weather folks !


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I love this pattern! Made 2 recently for my grandsons in their school colors---blue band with gray top for one & colors reversed for the other.


----------



## 1loosestitch (Sep 27, 2014)

I just finished my second one and have one more to knit. (For GS & SL who live in Colorado). I have been here for a month and believe me it is cold...minus 15 last night!


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh gosh....I missed that post...
Would you have it? Wonderful knitting you did...thanks for sharing...


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

i, too have knit this hat -- several times! it is a dream to wear -- i am working on no.4! it is fun to integrate some tiny bit of novelty or contrasting yarn in the gartered section of the hat. i have several threats of having the hat swiped from my head on the run...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Nana Needles said:


> Oh gosh....I missed that post...
> Would you have it? Wonderful knitting you did...thanks for sharing...


Me too


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nana Needles said:


> Oh gosh....I missed that post...
> Would you have it? Wonderful knitting you did...thanks for sharing...


Just google 1898 hat, the pattern will come right up.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, this is a really functional hat that stays on in the wildest winds and keeps the ears warm. Have just knitted one but I did have to make some adjustments. Do measure the recipent's head - I had to add another 2 inches or so as the finished folded width is only 9 inches (look at the pattern chart). Allowing for stretch of 2 inches that only makes 22 inches which is the standard size milliners use for womens' hats. This meant a pick up in excess of the 84 stitches as per pattern. I also made it flatter at the top - thanks to advice from another KP'er - by just doing the decreases from the row starting K4 K2tog, and not the 2 rows between that and the next decrease row. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

here is the link to the pattern I found it and it is free, am going to start one this afternoon, thanks for posting, love this hat
http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting....great hat....love the color too.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I made 8 of these for Christmas presents (could do them in my sleep now) and they were well received. I also had to add extra rows in the forehead part.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Do do you have to cast on more stitches for a man with a big head?


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

starrz-delight, thanks for posting the site. It was not comming up when I googled 1898.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> Do do you have to cast on more stitches for a man with a big head?


No - what you need to do is add more rows to the welt i.e the part knitted in garter stitch. If you follow the pattern, just add a few more rows at the end before joining the ends, but it will mean that the back seam(or join) will not be bang in the middle of the back of the hat. Now that's OK if you can graft neatly but not so attractive if you are seaming it. ( I have another idea how that can be avoided, and that is to increase the number of stitches before and after the slip 3 in the middle of the row. The pattern has 12 stitches before and after but you could increase that to - say - 15 and thus avoid the "seam" not being in the middle.) But bear in mind that by adding rows you are also adding to the number of stitches that you will be joining together after you have folded your work in half - it will be more than the 84 stitches in the pattern, and you'll need to bear that in mind too when you are decreasing. The effect of those additional stitches will mean that you will have to do more decrease rows to get to the 7(?) at the top of the hat. That will also mean that the hat will be longer - not what you want, so do not do all of the plain, non-decrease rows between all of the decrease rows. In other words start decreasing on every row after - for example, the K6 K2tog row. I have tried my best to make this clear, and I suggest you look at these suggested amendments with the pattern at your side. The problem with changing patterns is that it is invariably easier to do it than explain in words of one syllable how it is done....urrrrrr


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

starrz-delight said:


> here is the link to the pattern I found it and it is free, am going to start one this afternoon, thanks for posting, love this hat
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


Thanks for posting the pattern. I know my grand son would love it.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

nice


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

is there a waybto knit this in the round so no seam just wondering


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice hat.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

shshipp said:


> I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


I love your color. What yarn did you use?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice hat, color, and knitting.
:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I am getting request for these hats my son friends want me to knit theme few.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely hat and knitting&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely hat! great job!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely hat,fantastic work and colour.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great!! I've been looking at that pattern frequently and after seeing yours, I think that's next on my list!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems like many of us were inspired to knit this hat. I am working on one also!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Superb hat. Knitting looks perfect.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

starrz-delight said:


> here is the link to the pattern I found it and it is free, am going to start one this afternoon, thanks for posting, love this hat
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


Thank you for posting the link! I'm on it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

shshipp said:


> I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


Oooh I like it! Great color too! Nice job. It's been added to my list! Thank you


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Lovely hat is it knitted in single double knit or do you use it double. Thank you for your help. Linda


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The pattern I found uses worsted weight yarn which is heavier than double knit yarn.



Crafty Linda said:


> Lovely hat is it knitted in single double knit or do you use it double. Thank you for your help. Linda


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> The pattern I found uses worsted weight yarn which is heavier than double knit yarn.


Thank you linda


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very functional hat !!!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Love the hat. Love the color.


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

shshipp said:


> I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


I should have my first one finished today.I'm using Patons classic wool in black tweed. It should be super warm.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have used that pattern many times, it is a great hat. Yours is very nice.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I love this pattern - great job - and I love the color too.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I also made one of these and they are nice and warm, it came out good and really like the color


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> The pattern I found uses worsted weight yarn which is heavier than double knit yarn.


In UK, Aran fits the bill.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Your hat came out just beautifully. Reminder for me to add to my 2015 list..


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

This is my next knit!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love this hat!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

shshipp said:


> I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


They look great could you please let me know where you got this pattern I have a few people that could use those kind of hats.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JeanMax said:


> I should have my first one finished today.I'm using Patons classic wool in black tweed. It should be super warm.


Ooh good idea!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the pattern but haven't knit it yet. I also requested and they sent me several tags to tie onto the finished cap explaining the pattern...how old it is etc. Look up The Seaman's Church Institute online and email them they will send you the tags.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Hat


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I just finished making a navy lue one and can't decide which grandson to send it to. I'm sure I'll be making another.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitnut1939 said:


> I just finished making a navy lue one and can't decide which grandson to send it to. I'm sure I'll be making another.


That's a perfect color for that hat!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> Do do you have to cast on more stitches for a man with a big head?


Here's another seaman's watch hat pattern, and it fits men with larger head circumferences. The men in my family (8) love it and have asked for more hats!

http://www.needlebeetle.com/free/seacap.html


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Here's another seaman's watch hat pattern, and it fits men with larger head circumferences. The men in my family (8) love it and have asked for more hats!
> 
> http://www.needlebeetle.com/free/seacap.html


Thank you


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

What a terrific hat to knit for charity giving & family. One member mentioned doing it in two colors/school colors. Great idea!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

LynneC said:


> What a terrific hat to knit for charity giving & family. One member mentioned doing it in two colors/school colors. Great idea!


Ooh yes another good idea! This is what I enjoy so much about our forum.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty hat


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I love the "ear flaps". I can't stand a winter hat without them.


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Did the pattern as written fit most people? I see that several had to make adjustments.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I love this pattern also and am working on my second. They do take more yarn than the usual hats so when I am using up bits and pieces, I knit the top portion in a complimentary color or in stripes.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> is there a waybto knit this in the round so no seam just wondering


I would also like to know if someone has knit this in the round, for a larger man's head? My SIL works with fisheries management and is in the cold frequently.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> here is the link to the pattern I found it and it is free, am going to start one this afternoon, thanks for posting, love this hat
> http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


Thanks for posting the link. Hubby sure could use a hat like this!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

You need to knit the band on straight needles but could easily add rows to increase the size. If you add rows, simply pick up a corresponding number of stitches to make the body of the hat.


lsdlong said:


> I would also like to know if someone has knit this in the round, for a larger man's head? My SIL works with fisheries management and is in the cold frequently.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> I would also like to know if someone has knit this in the round, for a larger man's head? My SIL works with fisheries management and is in the cold frequently.


See also my comments on page 1 of this thread about increasing the size, and also compensating for the increased number of stitches by changing the way the decrease rows at the top are done.


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought I saw a similar hat pattern in children's sizes posted here not long ago, but can't find it by searching. Does anyone else remember it?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx, just got the pattern.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love this pattern! Made it for my two Minnesota grandsons and made the Seafarer's Watch Cap (also on the Seamen's Church Institute website) for my son. The girls were so jealous! So I made the 1898 hat for granddaughter and watch cap for D-I-L. They love them too. Finished D-I-L cap on the road so didn't get a photo, but here is the girly version of the 1898 hat.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

Another way to change sizing for this hat is increasing/decreasing needle size or changing yarn weights. I made one by combining two sport weight yarns throughout. A slightly bigger hat was accomplished by using worsted weight with fingering weight yarn. The last hat, I used size 6 (US) needles with one strand of worsted weight yarn. The hat wasn't tight on my 6 year old GD, but is snug enough to stay on her head. She wore it to school this a.m. She can grow into it, as it will stretch out too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

What a great pattern! I just printed it out. Thank you!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

nsampson said:


> I love this pattern! Made it for my two Minnesota grandsons and made the Seafarer's Watch Cap (also on the Seamen's Church Institute website) for my son. The girls were so jealous! So I made the 1898 hat for granddaughter and watch cap for D-I-L. They love them too. Finished D-I-L cap on the road so didn't get a photo, but here is the girly version of the 1898 hat.


Great color choices! Nicely done!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Perfect for this weather! Great job!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is on my list. It has been so cold here, and is getting colder, I say "never mind 'hat hair'" just keep warm!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great hat...


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just the pattern I have been looking for Thank you.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have used this pattern several times. My husband and I do a paper route and it can be pretty cold riding with the windows down. I added an extra ear layer and my hat is cozy warm. No cold ears here.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> See also my comments on page 1 of this thread about increasing the size, and also compensating for the increased number of stitches by changing the way the decrease rows at the top are done.


Thanks I appreciate the info.


----------



## Brombenka (Jan 7, 2015)

What a great hat!


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

shshipp said:


> I was intrigued by this pattern posted a few days ago. DH and DS have a tree business and gets cold. This hat snugs the ears. Love it. Thank you to whoever posted this


Beautiful color. I knitted 2 for gifts and they went over BIG. They feel good on.... Next one is for me. They were a joy to knit....(almost as much fun as socks).


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Dianedanusia said:


> Thanks for posting....great hat....love the color too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi I have never seen this pattern have copied it and may try it I like it as well thx for sharing


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Help...I started the 1898 hat and got stuck. the set up row says WYIF then k. So that means that you will have a YO as for an inc. Right? Is that inc. going to be in between the markers or on the end.????????
Please HELP me. I live in Michigan and would love to make and would love to make these hats. THANX Linda


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> Help...I started the 1898 hat and got stuck. the set up row says WYIF then k. So that means that you will have a YO as for an inc. Right? Is that inc. going to be in between the markers or on the end.????????
> Please HELP me. I live in Michigan and would love to make and would love to make these hats. THANX Linda


The WYIF simply means to move your yarn to the front of the knitting between the needles. It will not be a Yo (yarn over). You will do this between the markers for the three stitches. So you will slip the marker, move the yarn in front, slip the three stitches, move the yarn to the back, slip the second marker and go on knitting. On the return row, you will slip the marker, KNIT the three stitches, slip the marker and continue knitting to the end. Alternate each row, as well as following the increase and decrease directions.

Hope this helps,

Nance in Wisconsin


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Ok I' go try again. Thanx


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It is yarn in front, slip 3 sts then put the yarn to the back and continue knitting. Hope this helps.


blumbergsrus said:


> Help...I started the 1898 hat and got stuck. the set up row says WYIF then k. So that means that you will have a YO as for an inc. Right? Is that inc. going to be in between the markers or on the end.????????
> Please HELP me. I live in Michigan and would love to make and would love to make these hats. THANX Linda


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

It means you put the yarn in front and then slip three stitches and then put the yarn in back and continue knitting. There is no increase here . I just finished my first one tonight and it was so much fun to do, but the directions are a bit different.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I agree about the directions....It tells you to WYIF, but doesn"t tell you that you will have a float on WS, and when to put the yarn in back. I'm on row 18, so if I have anymore trouble, I will ask for more help. 
Thanx All, Linda in Michigan


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> I agree about the directions....It tells you to WYIF, but doesn"t tell you that you will have a float on WS, and when to put the yarn in back. I'm on row 18, so if I have anymore trouble, I will ask for more help.
> Thanx All, Linda in Michigan


I agree - the pattern is not exactly intuitive in this respect. It took me a couple of times to hack it, so don't blame yourself! And please do check before you go much further that it will go round the head of the person for whom you are knitting it. It's only going to be 18 inches across before you allow for a bit of stretching.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Grammyto3Ms said:


> Did the pattern as written fit most people? I see that several had to make adjustments.


Greetings Grammyto3Ms.

Know I found it to be too small for the adults I made them for, so it does need to be tweaked in my opinion as they will slide up off the ears (at least that was the complaint with the first I made my Hubby)... He wanted longer and wider ear muffs to cover his face a bit more, so that's what I did, now it works great for his 23.5 head... Need suggestions on this feel free to PM me and I'll be glad to share what I came up with.

You'll love making these! Best of Luck!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

blumbergsrus said:


> Help...I started the 1898 hat and got stuck. the set up row says WYIF then k. So that means that you will have a YO as for an inc. Right? Is that inc. going to be in between the markers or on the end.????????
> Please HELP me. I live in Michigan and would love to make and would love to make these hats. THANX Linda


The WYIF is not to be considered a YO... there are no YO's in this pattern just a kfb for an increase (if you choose to use that increase method, but definetly no holes)... What it is sharing is that on the WS of the row you will knit to the marker and bringing your yarn to the front towards you... slip the marker, and slip 3 stitches without working them, then move the yarn away from you towards the back, slip the marker, and knit to the end or as I did knit to the last stitch and purl it. What you are creating here is an semi Icord seam so the hat folds in half nicely... Note: just be sure that after slipping the 3 stitches and taking the yarn to the back again to knit you pull it snuggly so it creates a tight seam.

Hope this works and best of luck!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted posting, still trying to work out increases


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

blumbergsrus said:


> I agree about the directions....It tells you to WYIF, but doesn"t tell you that you will have a float on WS, and when to put the yarn in back. I'm on row 18, so if I have anymore trouble, I will ask for more help.
> Thanx All, Linda in Michigan


Hi there Linda... by now you've probably figured out that the 3 slipped sts on the WS with bar going across pulled snuggly helps to create the definition of an Icord edge. That's what it's all about...

I did post the pattern with a bit more definition I think to it in another post on this hat maybe it might help if you haven't finished it yet.

Knit blessings...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

beaz said:


> Deleted posting, still trying to work out increases


Beaz... if may ask, what increases are you trying to work out?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

sevolnam said:


> Hi there Linda... by now you've probably figured out that the 3 slipped sts on the WS with bar going across pulled snuggly helps to create the definition of an Icord edge. That's what it's all about...
> 
> I did post the pattern with a bit more definition I think to it in another post on this hat maybe it might help if you haven't finished it yet.
> 
> Knit blessings...


A LOT more definition! Very helpful definition.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Where may I ask did you get this 1 from? Are the lower earflap section knitted in single layer?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great hat


----------

